# i9300 not booting from splash screen



## Adam Baines (Oct 17, 2014)

I flashed cyanogen in Nov 2013 and it has worked solidly and I backed up using ClockworkMod.

While downloading the devices battery drained and since then I cant boot past the samsung splash screen.

i restored from sd to no avail

I downloaded a new version of cyanogen and installed via the install zip on the fast loader with the same result

I have checked the log and the following message :

checking for extendedcommand

skipping execution of extended command. file not found

will I have to reflash the stock os?

regards


----------

